# modden



## Tobias K. (28. November 2002)

moin


ich wollte mal ein bischen case-modden! aber ich will auch kein loch in mein original gehäuse sägen! und deshalb brauch ich ein seitenteil.
nur es ist kein shop zu finden der nur gehäuse seitenteile verkauft! und es soll auch rahmen geben die man einfach anstelle der seitenwand ans gehäuse schraubt! kennt ihr da internet shop die das haben was ich suche?


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (28. November 2002)

1) Seitenteile gibt es meines Wissens nur für Chieftec Tower (auch mit Plexiglasfenster)
2) Selber machen ist die Devise! Wenn du dein case wirklich modden willst, dann solltest du das auch selbst tun.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (28. November 2002)

Das stimmt wohl, modden macht man immer selber, sonst ist es doch gar keine Leistung.

Also besorg dir einen Dremel o.ä., eine Plexiglasscheibe, Einfassband und leg los!


----------



## sam (28. November 2002)

wenn du nicht grad ein aufwendiges motiv haben willst, dann ist die stichsäge die bessere wahl...


----------



## BubiBohnensack (28. November 2002)

Da muss man aber herbe aufpassen, dass man nicht die ganze Seitenwand auseinander reißt.

Feine Motive sind damit natürlich unmöglich.


----------



## sam (28. November 2002)

also ich hab das jetzt schon 3mal gemacht und wenn man halbwegs geschickts ist, dann passiert da garnix...
wenn du die säge  allerdings nicht fest genug hälst, dann springt sie aus der spur und haut dir ne beule in die wand  
ergo: immer erstmal an nem alten stück blech ausprobieren, bevor du dich an die wand wagst


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (28. November 2002)

Meine Wenigkeit hat ein Stück seiner Gehäusewand vom 486er vergewaltigt. Die Kombination aus ziemlich starkem Lärm, einem gewellten Sägeblatt und einer hüpfenden Stichsäge hat sich nicht wirklich bewährt.


----------



## Tobias K. (28. November 2002)

ich will es ja selber machen!!

aber nicht an meiner original seitenwand!

sondern an irgendeiner billigen seitenwand die bei mir auch passt!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (28. November 2002)

Das wird bei irgendeinem noname-OEM-Gehäuse nichts werden mit einer extra Seitenwand.

Schau dich mal bei Listan.de nach DEM standard Case um (Chieftec CS-601 oder 901)


----------

